# Power surge on hub port???



## mmorin17 (Jan 4, 2007)

Im new to the board, and thank you all in in advance for your help. I am trying to set up a printer on with a Gateway 505GR. When I connect the USB cable I get a popup from the bottom of the screen that says "Power Surge on hub port" then goes on to say, A usb device has exceded power limits of its hub port. Then it gives me the option to reset that port. Now I have tried a number of combos of printers and cables so I have pretty much narrowed it down to the USB ports. Also I am just connecting strait from the printer to the CPU, nothing in between. Thanks for any replys!!!!


----------



## andrew_reese (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re:*

Not to sound sarcastic but have you tried to reset the port?

Also, if you have multiple ports, on the HUB itself try using a different one. and if it still gives you the error message, go ahead and try to use the printer anyway and see if it still works or not... not sure why this message would come up but it could be some kind of bug... though I have never heard of one like that, but then again maybe with only 19 years in the industry, I am newbie


----------



## mmorin17 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea, I have reset the port every time I get the message. I have also tried all the ports available on the CPU. I do not have a HUB. Im just connecting the printer directly to the CPU's USB ports. This has been driving me nuts!!


----------



## andrew_reese (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re:*

:4-dontkno Hmm, not using a Hub, how many ports are on the computer and are any of them USB 2.0 ports?


----------



## mmorin17 (Jan 4, 2007)

There are 3 ports on the front of the tower and 2 on the back. I guess I assume they are 2.0 but im not sure how to check this>


----------



## 1jb (Jan 17, 2007)

*same problem*

I was just working on someones ipod that produced this same error. I had never seen the error, i tried the cord on three other systems both xp sp2 (Home & Pro) produced the error, the third was 2KPro and had no problem. The solution i gave her was an external ac powered hub. The issue is known to Microsoft ( see @ http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;870893&Product=windowsxpsp2#appliesto ). Seems to be a voltage issue, a larger power supply or powered usb hub should let you blast past the error for now. 

Good Luck


----------



## mmorin17 (Jan 4, 2007)

I was hoping I would not have to get a hub, but I guess if it makes my printer workable I will have to bite the bullet.
Thanks a bunch


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try a different USB cable. 

Try the cable plugged into just the machine and not the printer. If you get the power surge message with just the cable plugged in, then you may in fact have a bad cable?

JamesO


----------

